# Sticky for all roms?



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

i think it would be way easier if all roms were stickied in the dev forum. Some are getting pushed to page 2. just my thoughts.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm looKing for a way for this to be done, as of now, if I sticky any roms that are also in team forums they will lose there symlink


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Some roms should be unstickied for lack of activity.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

cool, wish i could help, no idea what to do.


----------

